# Live Video Broadcast - 1970 Mach 1 Mustang - Thursday June 21st



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Live Video Broadcast - 1970 Mach 1 Mustang - Thursday June 21st*

Starting at 5:00pm we will be going over tips and techniques to machine polish paint on this 1970 Mustang. If you look down the page a little way you will see that while it looks shiny in the picture the paint has swirls, scratches and light oxidation that we're going to remove and then create a true show car finish.

*We will be broadcasting this machine polishing clinic live!*
**​
*Here's Don's Mustang, looks pretty good to the average person... *




































When you know how to truly inspect the finish on a *Special Interest Car* then you know there's a little room for improvement and if you think this car looks good in the above pictures wait till we warm it over by *MACHINE!*

















*This is a full size section cropped out of the original above, no resizing.*









*Oxidized Single Stage Paint*
The below is a reflection shot of the overhead florescent tube lights, what I want you to see is the dull, opaque look the paint has at the bottom of the reflection of the lights. This is light oxidation and even though the car looks beautiful in the pictures above, in person the paint has a dull sheen to it caused by oxidation. This is a single stage paint by the way.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1970 Mustang Mach 1 - How to polish single stage paint by hand*






:thumb:


----------

